# What is it?



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

After a few hundred guesses I'll tell you what I was told it is. Take a shot at it.







(It's about 8 inches)
MYSTERY FISH


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The photo is pretty accurate. All silver body with a slight pinkish orange wash in the gill plate and clear eyes.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hybrid.. of a Serra and a Medinai..????


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted on Apr 8 2003, 04:51 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hybrid.. of a Serra and a Medinai..????


 No such thing.

looks like a member of compressus group. Look under S. altuvei and S. compressus.OPEFE web site


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > RhomZilla Posted on Apr 8 2003, 04:51 AM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > Hybrid.. of a Serra and a Medinai..????
> 
> ...


 Compressus group for sure yup. It reminded me alot of S. Geryi without the stripe. I just wish I knew what river it came out of.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So what is it already?!?!?! |Show us some pix!!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah Yeah Yeah, what kinda fish? Looks really nice. 
8 inches? hMm.... Where is it now?

~Dj


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> So what is it already?!?!?! |Show us some pix!!


 The pic is in the link in my first post silly!

The fish is dead now but Jason Bolin procclaimed it as "undescribed". Meaning it has no name as of yet. And if it does, nobody has been able to identify it.

It was a trick question.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

On a side note: It was the most boring fish I ever owned.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm going to take a wild stab and say _S. brandti_.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> I'm going to take a wild stab and say _S. brandti_.


 That was a wild "stab" alright.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Serrapygo Posted on Apr 9 2003, 10:57 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (RhomZilla @ Apr 9 2003, 12:58 AM)
> So what is it already?!?!?! |Show us some pix!!
> ...


 Jason could not give you an ID on it because I never gave him one. He went to me for nearly 99% of his fish ID's, though he rarely credited me for the help. The fish is likely S. altuvei or S. compressus. Without seeing the body spotting it is one of those. He can claim it whatever he wants, but doesn't change facts.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm not sure what kind of relationship you and Jason have but I'm pretty sure you guys don't send each other Christmas cards.









I do respect both of yours and his knowledge and experience however. :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> On a side note: It was the most boring fish I ever owned.


 It probably deserved its faith then..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Serrapygo Posted on Apr 10 2003, 02:34 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I'm not sure what kind of relationship you and Jason have but I'm pretty sure you guys don't send each other Christmas cards.
> 
> I do respect both of yours and his knowledge and experience however.


 I have no personal problems with Jason, just his ideas in connecting truth with fiction. I don't think you can really tie his knowledge with mine nor his experience in buying fish for a couple of years or so with my studying them for over 40 years and keeping them both dead and alive. He blew several opportunities to help scientific studies out by not participating in them, but simply just buying fish, making a web page with pretty pirana photos (and they were pretty) and putting questionable identities on them based on personal opinion. I'm sure outside of pirana circles he is a nice person and has given me that impression by his one or two phone calls of several years ago. But in this forum, pirana discussion is really what it is about not personal views (or least avoid that when necessary).

But thank you for the compliment anyway.

And no we do not send each other Christmas cards :biggrin:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Fair enough. :biggrin:


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

hey nick wasn't this fish labeled as s. hastatus when it was still with ryan? i was so tempted to buy this fish from him last year. it was priced at $50 and his altuvei was i think $100. anyway, frank will be happy that it was named after his username :biggrin: .


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Decide for yourself. Here is S. altuvei. Note the slope of the head and body shape. If Jason called the Mystery Fish S. hastatus it was only because it was silver, like the Fink photograph, a common color for all the compressus group.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is S. hastatus:


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

thanks for posting those frank.


----------

